# Sockets oder HTTP- Methoden?



## herdi (21. Dez 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte ein System basierend auf dem Client/ Server -Prinzip programmieren.
Nun stellt sich mir folgende Frage: 

Soll ich den Informationsaustausch via Sockets oder HTTP- Methoden realiseren? 
Mit Sockets ist mir klar. Via HTTP- Methoden würde der Austausch via REST stattfinden.
Irgendwie habe ich gerade in Hänger. :bahnhof:


Gruß


----------



## TKausL (21. Dez 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du vorhast wobei im endeffekt eh alles auf Sockets oder NIO hinausläuft.


----------



## nillehammer (21. Dez 2012)

Wenn es Dir darum geht, zu lernen, wie Netzwerkkommunikation unter der Haube in Java aussieht, dann nimm Sockets. Wenn es Dir aber eher darum geht, Dich auf die Funktionalität von Client und Server zu konzentrieren, dann nimm höher-levelige APIs. Wenn Du synchrone und bidirektionale Kommunikation brauchst, nimm RMI. Für ein Request-Response-Kommunikationsmodell ist HTTP sicher eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## herdi (8. Jan 2013)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es Dir darum geht, zu lernen, wie Netzwerkkommunikation unter der Haube in Java aussieht, dann nimm Sockets. Wenn es Dir aber eher darum geht, Dich auf die Funktionalität von Client und Server zu konzentrieren, dann nimm höher-levelige APIs. Wenn Du synchrone und bidirektionale Kommunikation brauchst, nimm RMI. Für ein Request-Response-Kommunikationsmodell ist HTTP sicher eine sehr gute Wahl.



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Ich habe mich nun dazu entschieden via HTTP den Austausch zu realisieren. Auch mit dem Hintergrund, dass keine konstante Verbindung aufrecht erhalten werden muss. 

Frohes neues Jahr.


----------

